# splashscreen



## paulfrottawa (Wednesday at 10:36 PM)

Hello
I'm trying to get a spashscreen working with FreeBSD.   I learned by trial you have to put mesa_load on top of others modules in /boot/loader.conf. To get X dual display working
I've done it 9 yrs ago but I can't anymore.
Does anyone know how. I using drm_kmod as a driver that works i915kms.

I have the image 1024*768.   I'll upload the picture in png format.


----------



## Geezer (Wednesday at 11:59 PM)

I don't think splash has been working for years, or for many version of Freebsd.

Nearest thing you can use now, which you cannot customise, is `boot_mute="YES"` in loader.conf .


----------



## Phishfry (Yesterday at 12:27 AM)

I messed with splash on sc(4)
/boot/loader.conf

```
#splash_bmp_load="YES"
#bitmap_load="YES"
#bitmap_name="/boot/freebsd.bmp"
```
It took some fooling around until I found a good aspect ratio for the bitmap.

vt(4) does have some pre-defined bitmaps.
`cat /boot/defaults/loader.conf|grep orb`

```
#loader_logo="orbbw"        # Desired logo: orbbw, orb, fbsdbw, beastiebw, beastie, none
```


----------



## Phishfry (Yesterday at 12:54 AM)

Sorry those are only logo's for the boot loader screen. Not a splash screen.

The bmp's on sc(4) do work but in addition to image aspect ratio I also had to reduce image file size.
A 12meg image would not load while a 2 meg one works. It could be different bmp types.

The problem with splash on sc(4) is no DRM driver works, so no Xorg unless you use the VESA driver.





						210432 – vt(4) does not support boot time splash screen
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## BobSlacker (Yesterday at 4:44 AM)

A think the only thing close to a native boot splash screen is this:






PS.: The configs for this boot layout you can find in my git repo at my signature. This Vermaden article explain everything.


----------

